

Ask YC: How can I hack jetlag? - hellweaver666

After two years of hard saving and paying of debt, I'm about to head off for a four month journey around the world. From the UK, my first port of call is going to be Beijing, a full 10 hours ahead of my normal time zone. We leave at 4:30pm UK time and land at 9:30am China time.<p>Any hints or tips for avoiding the beast so I can make the most of my time in China?<p>Thanks!
======
CaptainZapp
Here's the most important thing: Stay awake for the day in Bejing _no matter
what_. That means: Try to make it through the day and go to bed in the evening
or at night. Regardless how tired you feel upon arrival don't give in and go
to sleep at daytime.

If you're able to, try to sleep during the flight as much as possible. A
Melatonine, or a mild sedative may be helpful.

Don't get worked up, though, if you feel that you're not able to sleep during
the flight.

Experts suggest to avoid alcohol and eat light. Personally I like a couple
drinks before nighttime, though.

Note that you'll still feel jetlaged for a couple days. But the earlier you
can trick your body into the local time zone the easier you'll get through it.
Thatswhy the emphasis on staying awake until night time.

~~~
hellweaver666
Thanks for that - I had a feeling that would be the best approach and it's
certainly something I'm going to try!

------
davidw
Try to stay awake that full first day.

It's not a "hack", it's just simple advice that may or may not work; it
depends on your body.

~~~
khafra
I would think "hacking" jetlag would be an unusual approach to the problem,
like living on Beijing time for a few weeks before you leave.

~~~
hellweaver666
I've actually heard that 'eating' at the meal times for your destination is a
good way to avoid jetlag as it forces your body clock to expect food at the
correct time which is actually part of the cause of jetlag.

